# Overige rubrieken > Stellingen >  Stelling: Vrouwen zijn niet socialer dan mannen

## Leontien

> Vaak wordt gedacht dat vrouwen socialer, vriendelijker en behulpzamer zijn dan mannen. Maar die stereotypen blijken niet te kloppen.


Nu.nl

*Denk jij dat mannen en vrouwen even sociaal zijn? Of merk je toch wel verschil?*

Geef hieronder je mening!

----------


## mic

> Nu.nl
> 
> *Denk jij dat mannen en vrouwen even sociaal zijn? Of merk je toch wel verschil?*
> 
> Geef hieronder je mening!


Ik denk dat dit hetzelfde is, het ligt aan de persoon zelf.

Mic.

----------


## sietske763

ik vind vrouwen veel socialer dan mannen!

----------


## Suske'52

Ik sluit mij aan bij sietske ... :Wink:  in de mensen die ik ken toch ...mannen denken eerder, kan ik er baat bij hebben ....voor ik mij inzet of moe maak . :Wink:  :Confused:

----------


## christel1

Oei, moeilijke vraag, ik heb met mannen en vrouwen gewerkt... en ik vind mannen soms socialer dan vrouwen, zeker als je in de shit zit op je werk.... ze zullen je eerder bijstaan dan vrouwen, die denken soms meer, ik veralgemeen nu niet "trut weet je dat nu niet" en je laten sudderen.... En zeker qua kennis delen zijn vrouwen minder sociaal dan mannen (ha ha ik ben een uitzondering)..... en zeker een vrouw die carrière wil maken, die gaat over lijken, mannen hebben dat niet zo, dat is mijn idee he ??? 't is niet altijd evident om een mening over zoiets te hebben, ik werkte liever met mannen dan met vrouwen, ne keer goeien ambras met een man, probleem opgelost, vrouwen zijn rancuneuzer daarin... dikwijls nog een steek achteraf, zonder dat je het verwacht...

----------


## hlandeweerd

Ik vind vrouwen meestal socialer dan mannen
Hans.

----------


## dotito

Of vrouwen socialer zijn dan mannen denk dat dat zo wat gelijk is. Maar wat ik op werkgebied al heb ervaren is zowat zelfde dat Christel zo wat verwoord. Vrouwen zijn geniepiger niet allemaal hé, maar toch wel veel. Een man is meestal rechtuit terwijl een vrouw over lijken gaat. Je hebt mannen die er iets achter zoeken, maar daar moet je duidelijk in zijn. Ik werk ook liever met mannen dan met vrouwen. De meeste vrouwen zitten met nijd en jaloezie en daar kan ik niet goed tegen.

----------


## motorwybe

Kijk eens in de practijk van de hulpverlening door vrijwilligers, zoals b.v. bij de landelijke vereniging Humanitas.
Het aantal vrouwen dat daar werkt is behoorlijk wat groter dan dat van de mannen.
Jammer, maar wel een feit.
In een andere sociale context, n.l. de omgang met elkaar zijn de mannen weer socialer gericht, gezien mijn ervaring als Odd Fellow.
't Is dus maar net op welk vlak je het sociale metier plaatst.
De vraagstelling is daarmee m.i. te kort om de hoek.

----------


## sietske763

als je kijkt naar het sociale netwerk van een vrouw of een man is daar mi veel verschil in.
mannen hebben minder mensen om zich heen staan als er wat is dan vrouwen.
dat verschil zie ik ik in mijn omgeving al zo lang....ook bij mijn eerste man, wel vage voetbal mensen maar erg weinig mannen voor opvang met probleempjes enzo

----------


## christel1

Nu treed ik Sietske ook bij, het probleem ligt soms ook wel wat bij de mannen, als ze problemen hebben zullen ze het minder snel vertellen tegen vrienden of kennissen, terwijl vrouwen er makkelijker over gaan praten met elkaar (zie ons hier) of durven ze er gewoon niet mee naar buiten komen. Als wij het moeilijk hebben zullen we al makkelijker eens een vriend/vriendin aanspreken (ik heb 1 heel goeie vriend waar ik alles maar ook alles mee kan bespreken) en die me altijd goeie raad geeft. Mannen doen het liever af tussen pot en pint zoals wij zeggen in België maar gaan nooit te diep in op hun problemen, behalve als het niet anders meer gaat.... merk ik bij mijn ventje ook op ...

----------


## sietske763

ps christel,
net als jij is mijn ervaring ook dat wat werken betreft ik liever met een man werk dan met een vrouw, maar dat heeft volgens mij niet met sociaal zijn te maken.

----------


## jolanda27

Zoals bij zoveel dingen zijn er twee kanten. Het is best moeilijk. Vrouwen zijn mijn inziens meer gericht op herkenning en erkenning, mannen zijn wat directer en vaker meer to the point! Vaak willen mannen problemen zelf oplossen. Er zijn nou eenmaal verschillen tussen mannen en vrouwen. Ik heb ook met mannen gewerkt en vond dat best prettig, in die zin, als die al beschreven is. Minder afgunst. Maar vrouwen hebben vaak een groter netwerk van mensen om hen heen denk ik omdat ze daar denk ik meer behoefte aan hebben. Ik vind het best moeilijk, het is een beetje dubbel vind ik. Ik kan me in meerdere antwoorden vinden die hier al genoemd zijn!

----------


## ppolleke

Gemiddeld en volgens de oorspronkelijke bedoeling van moeder-natuur zou je denken van wel! Maar dit is mijn inziens zeker niet het geval.
De benadering van onderling sociaal omgaan komt wel via een andere invalshoek. 
Antwoord: neen vrouwen zijn niet socialer.

----------


## Suske'52

@jolanda27 :Smile:  of dat mannen meer tot' to the point ' ....gaan ????? Sterk mijn twijvels ....Heb een grote vriendenkring mannen ....die draaien veel rond de pot ...eer dat ze eigenlijk met het echte probleem naar buiten komen .....dan wel tussen pot en pint zoals christel schrijft .....na 5/6 pinten komt het eruit ... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  

Heb ook met mannen gewerkt .... ze zijn wel behulpzaam ....maar dat is hun haantjes gedrag dat naar voor komt ... ....mannen onder elkaar.... gaan ook over lijken..... wanneer het op aan komt ..... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): :rolleyes.... 

Vrouwen moeten het meestal oplossen ......D'er zijn weinige mannen die hun slaap voor iets laten ......

----------


## gossie

Ik heb niet terug gelezen. Maar zowel "man" als "vrouw" kunnen even sociaal zijn!

----------


## jolanda27

> @jolanda27 of dat mannen meer tot' to the point ' ....gaan ????? Sterk mijn twijvels ....Heb een grote vriendenkring mannen ....die draaien veel rond de pot ...eer dat ze eigenlijk met het echte probleem naar buiten komen .....dan wel tussen pot en pint zoals christel schrijft .....na 5/6 pinten komt het eruit ... 
> 
> Heb ook met mannen gewerkt .... ze zijn wel behulpzaam ....maar dat is hun haantjes gedrag dat naar voor komt ... ....mannen onder elkaar.... gaan ook over lijken..... wanneer het op aan komt .....:rolleyes.... 
> 
> Vrouwen moeten het meestal oplossen ......D'er zijn weinige mannen die hun slaap voor iets laten ......


Hallo Suske,

Het heet niet voor niets spraakwater, ha-ha  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 
Haantjes gedrag, dat is een onderwerp apart  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Ach ja, om maar op de melige toer te gaan, ieder nadeel heeft zijn voordeel!

Groetjes, Jolanda27

----------


## Luuss0404

Ik denk dat het aan de persoon zelf ligt en ook voor een deel aan opvoeding/omgeving hoe sociaal iemand is...en sociaal kan ook op veel dingen betrekking hebben (vriendschap, werk, gezin)

Ik moet zeggen ik liever met mannen, ik heb eens met allemaal vrouwen gewerkt en werd na 2 week knetter van al dat geroddel en geklep en de meesten in mijn vriendenkring waar ik het goed mee kan vinden zijn ook mannen/jongens  :Embarrassment:  
Is wel zo zoals motorwybe zegt dat meer vrouwen vrijwilligers zijn en ook meer verpleegsters/verzorgenden zijn vrouw, maar dat kan verschillende oorzaken hebben...
En niet iedere moeder heeft dat "moeder-gevoel"

----------

